# Grinding into gears!!



## KennedyKustoms (Feb 13, 2010)

2004 gto 6spd standard. I cannot go into first gear at all if im rolling. i have to be completely stopped and it still grinds putting it into first. Also i can be downshifting and sometimes it will do it with second gear aswell. my first thought was synchonizer, then my shifter cuz its the factory ****ty gto shifter and it pulls outta socket if i shift too hard, and ive been told its cheaper to just replace the tranny with a used one rather than deal with this at all. help me out someone. thanks


----------



## KennedyKustoms (Feb 13, 2010)

ps... It doesnt grind at all getting on it from 1st to 6th. just down shifting


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

When was the last time you changed your trans fluid?


----------



## KennedyKustoms (Feb 13, 2010)

Got the car w'out engine. just built the car up and changed it then. The car only had 47k miles on it but its a possibility its not even tha stock one. it was twin turbo'd on a 408 stroker when he blew it...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Do a fluid swap first off.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

KennedyKustoms said:


> Got the car w'out engine. just built the car up and changed it then. The car only had 47k miles on it but its a possibility its not even tha stock one. it was twin turbo'd on a 408 stroker when he blew it...


47k behind a TT 408 Stroker would be about the same
abuse as a million miles behind a stock GTO.

Larry


----------



## BlueTiger (Jan 30, 2005)

KennedyKustoms said:


> 2004 gto 6spd standard. I cannot go into first gear at all if im rolling. i have to be completely stopped and it still grinds putting it into first. Also i can be downshifting and sometimes it will do it with second gear aswell. my first thought was synchonizer, then my shifter cuz its the factory ****ty gto shifter and it pulls outta socket if i shift too hard, and ive been told its cheaper to just replace the tranny with a used one rather than deal with this at all. help me out someone. thanks


Mine is doing the samething. I replaced the fluid in the trans and flushed the clutch fluid and replaced with fresh fluid and still the samething. Right now, Im looking at a $1400 rebuild.


----------

